# New and kinda scared



## idk229 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is John and I am 26 years old. Just to give a little bit of a backround for myself. I was diagnosed with chronic gastritis almost 4 years ago and GAD almost a year ago. I haven't really been having any problems with it after that. I moved a couple of years ago to the US, got married and started a new job. My job is pretty stressful and lately I have also started school. About a month and a half ago, I got really stressed out due to school issues and a couple of days after that my torture started.

I have been to the doctor probably more times that I can remember. I started having a chest pressure at the left side of my sternum and got scared of a heart attack, so I drove myself to the ER. The tests that I had for the past year include : 24 hour holter monitor, complete blood, urine and stool testing, 8 ekg's, 3 chest x-rays, ct of the heart, stress test, MRI of the neck and head. Needless to say that the doctors were not able to find anything wrong with me at all.

In the last month, I have been having a lot of symptoms that don't really make sense to me and scare my a lot, because I keep on thinking that something might be wrong with my heart. I have a GI appointment on Friday and also visiting a cardio next week.

The symptoms that I have mostly come around 30 minutes to an hour after I eat and doesn't really matter what I eat, I almost always have them. I get heart palpitations, I can feel them from my stomach/chest all the way up my head sometimes, Racing heart rate, it will climb above 120 for at least a couple of hours after I eat, chest pressure and tightness, which will last from some seconds to some minutes, Back and arm pain, mostly concentrated on the left side, dizziness which seems to be getting worse lately and shortness of breath for a second or two sometimes(like someone is punching my in my stomach/sternum) and feel like I am having PVC'S and heart arrhythmia. I also have a feeling of fullness, nausea and sometimes feel I have to vomit after meals and cold hands and feel sometimes.

My diet is pretty bad, I have to admit. I normally will have a coffee in the morning and then I will eat dinner around 10 pm at night, which most of the times is a big meal. Lately this meal is fast foods, which I am trying to change. I have no history of any cardiac disease in family, blood pressure is perfect( around 110/60), no high cholesterol or anything like that and I am running around all day at work.

I am just scared because I can't believe that my stomach can cause all that and I feel like the doctors are missing something and something is wrong with my heart.

Any responses would be highly appreciated! Great forum btw.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

john,

You remind me of what I'm going through.

I had blood clots in my left leg a year 1/2 ago,since then i've had palpitations. Holter monitor for 12 days,many EKG's,4 MRI's with contrast ect .They told me it was anxiety and gave me xanax

Two weeks ago my heart palpitations reoccurred-happens every couple months....In the hospital it got up to 150,Dr said it was SVT-supra ventricular tachycardia,and prescribed cardizem. So far i have been okay.

But its probably just stress and anxiety,since the Dr's couldnt find anything wrong.

I recently saw an article that says there is a link between people who have IBD and heart disease...ask your cardiologist what he/she thinks


----------

